# New female singer



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey guys there is a new female singer about but i cant remember her name. She is ment to have made her name in the adverts and now is releasing an album/single. Does anyone know who this could be? Thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What about the girl from Twinnings Tea advert


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

no thats not her but shes good too. She was on tv and i think had a pretty strict upbringing ie no music in house etc. Head the song again while in nyc and shazamed it but then shazam lost the tag so no idea !


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gabrielle Aplin is it?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

nope


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Amelia Warner? (aka slow moving millie)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Birdy?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Ariana Grande


----------

